# Eurotunnel Strike?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Mail Online - August 25th - 

French workers with the Channel Tunnel shuttle train company Eurotunnel are threatening a strike, having demanded an eight per cent pay rise.

Eurotunnel has suspended bookings for the Calais to Folkestone crossing on Saturday, Sunday and Bank Holiday Monday to safeguard journeys for those who have already booked.

The company said it still hoped to run a full service and its British staff were not involved in the dispute.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I just hope they're all sorted by mid-October ...

Gerald


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Im travelling early tuesday morning, hope the back log has been cleared by then.

Pat


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

Although this current strike won't affect us as we are here already. But will keep an eye out in case there are any strikes in October when we are due to return which is a sunday.

I would hate to get the dogs treated at the vets and find we couldn't trave,l and then have to repeat the treatment in such a short time!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We are also travelling Tuesday lunch, hope the back log has been cleared by then.   
Steve


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Also waiting for it to sort itself out as we are also booked in October :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are also on a crossing at 1642 on the Tuesday 30th, so let us hope all goes well or we will have less time at the Dusseldorf Show

Carol

Thanks for the heads up though as I haven't heard it before


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

We are travelling on Wednesday morning - are we all going to be standing on the siding together waiting? - I sincerely hope not!

Glenn


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see also

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-112454-0-days0-orderasc-eurotunnel.html

from yesterday

and we're on next Friday night


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Rang Eurotunnel,
who said that they are putting extra staff on from England to cover it, and will do there best to get everyone to France etc. It is only a proposed strike.

The M20 will be bad for us on Monday night we were planning to stay in kent before early morning crossing.

We will be at Dusseldorf, maybe by Tuesday evening if not wednesday morning leaving Friday morning.

Pat


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bottoms ,we are on Thursday.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*booking*

Just tried it and allowing bookings to be made


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We were on the tunnel last Saturday evening. I would not worry about the French workers, the UK Border Control did a better job at delaying everyone than any strikers.

Derek


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have to agree with Camper69 we were booked on 23.30 crossing and by golly they made us take it can't remember them ever letting us on earlier! We return 9.30am on 3rd boo hoo!

Very mixed bag of weather we are having red alert for another stormy night again here in Bordeaux!

Greenie


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*strike*

was feeling pretty smug when I read this post as we booked the ferry!Going Sunday night.My wife prefers the tunnel but the ferry was nearly £100 cheaper!But have just had an email from P&O warning that there could be long delays at Dover and to arrive early!


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

We go over to France on saturday afternoon via the tunnel and not concerned currently. We will just go with the flow and relax. 

Not a problem hanging around in the mh with food, drink and entertainment on board.  

Eurotunnel seem pretty confident at the moment regarding outbound impacts of any action. 

Ed


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: strike*



robrace said:


> was feeling pretty smug when I read this post as we booked the ferry!Going Sunday night.My wife prefers the tunnel but the ferry was nearly £100 cheaper!But have just had an email from P&O warning that there could be long delays at Dover and to arrive early!


One way to guarantee long delays is to tell everyone to arrive early.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: booking*



teemyob said:


> Just tried it and allowing bookings to be made


Have I finally managed to get Eurotunnel to quote a cheaper price than a ferry?.

P&O are now quoting £243 - £400 for similar times (though with only £25 deposit - rest payable at the port).

TM


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

If there ARE delays at Eurotunnel, anybody heading for Dover is best advised to AVOID the M20 or they could get caught up in the queues...........just like Christmas 2009....

And BTW - SeaFrance have announced that they are fitting in an extra 16 crossings this weekend to 'help' keep the channel traffic flowing....

Dont know where the extra boats are coming from....

Carl


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Tunnel*

Seems several are thinking they might be delayed but as I understand matters, it's the French who are thinking of action and only passengers going from Calais to Folkstone will be affected. Not those going the other way. Or an I missing something. ( we go out thursday)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Were off to France again on Sunday and DFDS have also advised to arrive early. I reckon Dover will be a bottle neck :evil: 
I intend to just go with the flow as we have plenty of time and not forgetting we have a M/H with all of the facilities it offers.


----------

